# PCS to Minot AFB with QUESTIONS



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm that someone stationed in Minot or with some knowledge of this situation can give me some info on this subject. I just received my assignment rip a week ago with a RNLT date of 13APR12 and I guess the stop movement order to Minot has been extended. What do they expect us to so when they're not giving us paper orders till less than a month out and rent is twice as much as BAH? They expect me as an 11 year SSgt to just get rid of my 5 year girlfriend, my dog and all the belongings I have accrued over the years to live in the dorms over there? I've call AFPC, emailed my functional manager, and spoke to MPF with no answers except hurry up and wait! I've also tried to research the subject on all the Military websites/Google. If anyone can fill me in or point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it, thanks. :******:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

AKFISHRIPPER said:


> I'm that someone stationed in Minot or with some knowledge of this situation can give me some info on this subject. I just received my assignment rip a week ago with a RNLT date of 13APR12 and I guess the stop movement order to Minot has been extended. What do they expect us to so when they're not giving us paper orders till less than a month out and rent is twice as much as BAH? They expect me as an 11 year SSgt to just get rid of my 5 year girlfriend, my dog and all the belongings I have accrued over the years to live in the dorms over there? I've call AFPC, emailed my functional manager, and spoke to MPF with no answers except hurry up and wait! I've also tried to research the subject on all the Military websites/Google. If anyone can fill me in or point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it, thanks. :ticked:



get married. BAH is much higher.[/*]
subscribe to the local paper. Or at least the online version.[/*]
look for high ground. (read the paper to catch up on current affairs there. They flooded last spring. BAD.[/*]
contact a couple different real estate agents. They might have owners that are willing or have taken a house off the market and are willing to rent.[/*]
Minot is on the fringe of oil country. (read that local paper again.)[/*]

Just some ideas for you.


----------



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

Yea Yea I know about the marrage thing, but it's something I wanted to be forced into and if I get married they will cancel my orders cause their only taking single people right now. I have been keeping up with the local news and the housing market but it doesn't change anything. I kinda want answers from local military that live there on their ideas cause I just don't want to show up with no plan.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

What's your AFSC and what shop/office? Once you have that info, get a hold of your chief, have him get a hold of a chief in Minot and get answers that way. Also, try the 1st Sgt option and see what he/she can do. I just had a friend PCS into Minot, and she is a staff select and she will be in the dorms also. The flood this past summer and the oil patch boom has the housing situation in the hurt bag. Lean on the uppers and see what magic they can pull.

H2OfowlND
Michael H., USAF
RAF Mildenhall


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

this was in todays news...

http://minnesota.publicradio.org/collec ... ml?refid=0


> In western North Dakota, the oil boom is making a lot of people rich. It's also making it enticing to kick members of the military out of a place to live.
> 
> Minot has never been on the dance card of many people in the military. It's a missile base on a flat piece of prairie with a wicked wind chill. But at least the people who served in the Air Force could find a place to live there What with the expanding oil boom and this year's Souris River flood, those days are over.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same thing happening to older retired people......rents doubled and tripled to big city costs....Like $2,000 per month.Article in the Forum this week about it.Not much they can do when living off of Soc. Sec.

Watford City has gone from 1500 people in the 2010 census to over 5,000 now.Williston expected to reach 40,000 people by 2015.Sounds like Minot will be building another high school within the next year or 2.


----------



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

H2OfowlND said:


> What's your AFSC and what shop/office? Once you have that info, get a hold of your chief, have him get a hold of a chief in Minot and get answers that way. Also, try the 1st Sgt option and see what he/she can do. I just had a friend PCS into Minot, and she is a staff select and she will be in the dorms also. The flood this past summer and the oil patch boom has the housing situation in the hurt bag. Lean on the uppers and see what magic they can pull.
> 
> H2OfowlND
> Michael H., USAF
> RAF Mildenhall


Yea I'm working that route right now, I sent Minot's MPF and AFPC another email explaining my situation and I put my 1st Shirt/supervisior/Chief in the CC block....did I get an answer...NO I'm going to talk to them in person today, we'll see what happens.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

At least you will have somewhere to live and eat. You will not have to live in a 30 foot camper made for summer weather when it is below zero and water freezing up. Or living in a stripped out house with no insulation, one outlet for power and a space heater. Or not having anywhere to live but in your parents basement with your wife and 3 kids, as long as they did not lose their house also. A lot of people who live here all their lives have less options then you, who will probably be only a few years.
Consider yourself lucky you still have options. We all knew when we were in the military our personal lives took second place. Life styles are a choice we make, not have forced upon us. You chose the job. Accepct what goes with it. Suck it up and drive on.
Good luck, you are coming to one of the nicest most resilent places in the USA with the best people in the world enjoy it.


----------



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

JBB said:


> At least you will have somewhere to live and eat. You will not have to live in a 30 foot camper made for summer weather when it is below zero and water freezing up. Or living in a stripped out house with no insulation, one outlet for power and a space heater. Or not having anywhere to live but in your parents basement with your wife and 3 kids, as long as they did not lose their house also. A lot of people who live here all their lives have less options then you, who will probably be only a few years.
> Consider yourself lucky you still have options. We all knew when we were in the military our personal lives took second place. Life styles are a choice we make, not have forced upon us. You chose the job. Accepct what goes with it. Suck it up and drive on.
> Good luck, you are coming to one of the nicest most resilent places in the USA with the best people in the world enjoy it.


I have put 12 years of my life into the Military so far and know the sacrafices...I don't need some one preaching to me, the reason I posted this tread was cause I was using my head and planing ahead to get some information so I don't walk into a sh!t storm, not cause I was trying to get some sympothy or have people feel bad for me....With that I said I understand your situation is crappy but I gurantee other people have it even worse than you buddy so chill out.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

One option you might try is getting your orders switched to Grand Forks AFB, if your AFSC allows it. That is if you want to be in ND.

H2OfowlND


----------



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

H2OfowlND said:


> One option you might try is getting your orders switched to Grand Forks AFB, if your AFSC allows it. That is if you want to be in ND.
> 
> H2OfowlND


I'm working that option right now but you know how slow things move in the AF


----------

